# NJ Casting Seminar



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If there is interest I will hold a casting seminar in Marlton NJ on Jan 12th. SCUSA is hold a "Polar Bear Tournament" there on the 13th.

I'd like to get at least 10 students if possible. Cost will be $50.00 per caster.

I'll cover safety, knots, rigs, Hatteras cast (for those interested), Ground Casting, Flat Arc and High Swing Pendulum (advanced students). I can also cover rod selection and reel tuning,

PM me here or contact me directly for more information. 

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Dam!
On a Friday?
What time were you thinking of starting it?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Start around noon and run until 4-5. 

Tommy


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

I'll post back if I can make it.
Thanks Tommy.

Steve


----------

